# Planer Stand/Cart



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if (or where) the planer cart plans from Shop Notes, Vol 16 Issue 91 can be purchased online? I have searched their website as well as plans now without any luck. Our local library only keeps 1 year of back issues, and it looks like the only back issue option on the Shop Notes site is the buy the entire DVD set (which is tempting) or complete hard copy volumes vs. individual issues.


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

Disregard the above request, I finally found it, and free no less! 

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/112/112-planerstand.pdf


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi RV -

I just built that exact stand last month. There is a small issue with the picture contradicting the instructions when you get to the outfeed arms around p. 6 or 7 so when you get there, proceed very carefully. Other than that, it was a big project for me, but came together nicely. You can check it out in my projects if you wish, and if I can be of any help, let me know.


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Sandra! Your end results look great!


----------

